# Sweepers 4 sale



## L&WMaint

for sale two 2001 Chevy Tymco 210 sweeper and a 1988 Mobil2TE4 sweeper.$7000.00 for both Tymco with lots of extra parts. $8000.00 for the Mobil . Closing shop lost storage must sell Call 248 280 2773 or Cell 248 379 4017 Mon -Sat 8am to 7pm EST


----------



## viper881

pictures pictures pictures


----------



## Superior L & L

Pic ???? Pic


----------



## L&WMaint

Hi pictures are posted on craigslist at cars & trucks by owner Type in Royal Oak or 248 280 2773


----------



## fiascoinc

*Mobil sweeper*

here are some pics of the mobil sweeper


----------



## hatefulmechanic

Interested in the Tymco 210's.

Can you email me some pics and specs?

[email protected]

I did not see any listings matching those in the CL near your area.

Email me if you can, I will try to call later this afternoon. I presume these are in the Detroit area?


----------



## L&WMaint

Pictures are listed at Equipment and Truck Market Place. Under Used Plowing and Truck Equipment look for 2001 Chevy We have one 2001 sweepers left. It come with lots of extra parts such as a head pick-up tubes springs ,Wisconsin engines new hopper the truck has new skids put on this year 3 months before we parked it asking $7500.00 for everything. Sorry the other truck was stripped down to cab and chassis


----------



## hatefulmechanic

I am not seeing them in any search. Link?


----------



## L&WMaint

They are on this site listed as I said before


----------



## fiascoinc

.............


----------



## fiascoinc

still for sale any offers?


----------



## L&WMaint

still for sale


----------



## fiascoinc

............


----------



## fiascoinc

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fiascoinc

Bothtymcos are sold mobile still for sale


----------



## L&WMaint

Tymcos sold


----------



## fiascoinc

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

